# Suggestions invited for classic pieces please, solo piano/organ



## PeterProgRock (May 11, 2021)

:tiphat: I'd like to invite suggestions for some pieces I could drop in my prog rock set. I'm currently doing Bach's Toccata en Fuga (BWV565), only the first sections people recognise and not too long to swamp the set. I use a pipe organ for that.

That piece was done by Sky in the 1980's so many people know it. I'd like maybe something similar in theme of Fluff Radio 1 show of the 1970s or any other DJ of the time. Just something rousing. I prefer organ but piano will work if not too complex. Keith Emerson is beyond my ability, although I do bash out America but that doesn't count.

It will be just me playing solo, the band's drummer might join in if he knows the score, unlikely the other guys will. 

Thanks


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I guess you want something flashy that the audience would recognize and that it not too difficult to play?

Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries maybe? I'm sure there's a transcription for organ. Other ideas would be Grieg's In the hall of the mountain king, or Khachaturian's Sabre dance, again not composed for the instrument, but likely available in transciprtion.

If you want something virtuoso like and can handle it technically, Widor's Toccata from his 5th Organ symphony is an idea.


----------



## PeterProgRock (May 11, 2021)

Thanks they are great ideas. I like that sense of madness (flashy) -


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Funnily, I've just listened to the excellent transcriptions of Wagner's overtures:





Maybe they will inspire you.


----------

